# Another bobcat sighting



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Looks different then the last (color & size wise)


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

yep... personally I think bobcats are coming back enough that sightings aren't so rare anymore... pretty cool though to get them on the camera in your backyard!


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

I agree9left, their pretty common around here on trail cams. Kind of like eagles were at one time, if you saw one people doubted you, but now you may not even mention it


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

In Morgan & Noble Co's we get 3 to 1 bobcat to coyote pics on our cameras pretty much an every day occurrence now.

Sent from my SM-A536U using Tapatalk


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

We have property in Monroe County and see them almost daily on our trail cameras.


----------



## ErieIslander (Jul 12, 2012)

See them in Harrison during bow season


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

They're very cool to see, IMHO. Never gets old.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Ironman, you need to put some "cat food" out on your porch for that kitty cat! Haha!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

miked913 said:


> In Morgan & Noble Co's we get 3 to 1 bobcat to coyote pics on our cameras pretty much an every day occurrence now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A536U using Tapatalk


Are you seeing any poults with all those cats around?


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

bobk said:


> Are you seeing any poults with all those cats around?


Surprisingly yes, have had a few hens with 9-12 and a few with just 2-4. Saw and heard a number of jakes this spring so somewhat hopeful for a bit of a come back for next spring! We're on pretty much 1000 acres with the Noble/Morgan line splitting it, I always have to think about where I was when I tag a bird or deer. I have literally shot deer in 1 County that died in the other.

Sent from my SM-A536U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

That’s good to hear. Sounds like the spring should be good for you guys.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

miked913 said:


> Surprisingly yes, have had a few hens with 9-12 and a few with just 2-4. Saw and heard a number of jakes this spring so somewhat hopeful for a bit of a come back for next spring! We're on pretty much 1000 acres with the Noble/Morgan line splitting it, I always have to think about where I was when I tag a bird or deer. I have literally shot deer in 1 County that died in the other.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A536U using Tapatalk


Ever make it to The Plaza in Belle Valley for their pressure cooked chicken?


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

berkshirepresident said:


> Ever make it to The Plaza in Belle Valley for their pressure cooked chicken?


All the time! Best yard bird you can get!

Sent from my SM-A536U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

So what county did you put the tag on that deer Mike? Where you shot it or well it fell? Haha. Something to think about? Both 3- deer counties.


----------

